# weeeee, another portfolio!



## nukie (Jan 6, 2004)

As a part of my crusade to get myself a new job, I've given my personal portfolio website a bit of a make over.  Its not just photography, but some graphic design, website design and 3d modelling as well.

http://jarod.pulo.com.au/

Anyways, its not public yet, cause I wanted you guys and gals to have a look at it first.  So any feedback on it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Darfion (Jan 7, 2004)

Top marks here! Love the layout, elegance and overall design of the site. It loads very quickly, is easy to navigate and is very eye catching.

&lt;/jealousy>


----------



## Dew (Jan 7, 2004)

very nice portfolio, loading time was great ... the only thing that intrigues me is who are you selling your photography services to? ... i think you need to find your market.  if its for products, i dont see product photography there, if its for headshots/portraits ... i dont see it there.. the photos are very impressive .. but for business, you have to find your target audience and need to be specific or have subcatergories.

great work nontheless


----------



## rambo279 (Jan 10, 2004)

I like it...your work is impressive, but I would agree with Dew that you should find a target audience and market toward them if you're trying to sell your work.  It's easy to see that you could do great work, so direct it at something in particular.  If the photography is just for display, then don't change a thing, and keep adding to it cause I definitely like it.


----------



## manda (Jan 17, 2004)

ooh baby
thats looks great jarod
youre a great designer!


----------



## joseph (Jan 18, 2004)

Agree with the above, I'd hire you. Great design, simple, elegent and great photography. Congrats.


----------

